# Carpet digging



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

The girls like to play underneath my bed when they're free ranging, which has been fine up until now. I know they like to hide under there and there is nothing I can do to block it off. 

Well.. they chewed through the carpet (about the size of a 50 cent piece) and I can see the carpet pad underneath. This place is a rental and I know that darn hole is going to come out of my deposit now. 

Is there anything I can do to discourage this behavior? :? Or anything I can put over the hole so they won't keep digging at it?


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

You could get some of those plastic carpet covers like this: 
http://www.antonline.com/p_LP150-NX_326506.htm 
You just don't have to get that much, and you don't have to get it from that store I was just trying to show you what it looks like.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

My girls do that as well, and all I can really advise it to put a TINY dab of nail poilish remover where they have begun to chew...they'lle get the idea, and the tatse. lol.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

why can't you block off under the bed? you could cut pieces of cardboard just big enough to go from the bed frame to the floor, tape them together into a long "wall" and tuck it around the corners that touch the wall. that's what i do.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

amandahoney said:


> why can't you block off under the bed? you could cut pieces of cardboard just big enough to go from the bed frame to the floor, tape them together into a long "wall" and tuck it around the corners that touch the wall. that's what i do.


They chew cardboard like mad.. :? 

I tried making a cardboard "playpen" awhile back and they simply focus on nudging their heads underneath and chewing a hole big enough to get out. Treats don't even deter them.. they're.. focused? :roll:


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

my rats have done this is my bathroom on my linoleum or whatever its called and im in a rental too, i just put a heavy book over the top of the hole and luckyily they havent started another hole


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

:lol: focused... 

How about something they don't like to chew... coroplast? Maybe too expensive?

Or something heavier... I can't think of what lumber would be inexpensive enough offhand, but some very thin, plywood type stuff might do the trick. I can't think what it's called, darn it, but you use it to back bookshelves and dressers and the like. Home Depot or Lowes sells it in 4'x8' sheets, and they'll cut it in two for you- 2'x8'. You could block off the bed that way.

Or, it might be easier to just do as people have suggested and cover the hole.

How about giving them a carpet square of their own to play with? Maybe it would get the digging/chewing out of their systems?

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> Or something heavier... I can't think of what lumber would be inexpensive enough offhand, but some very thin, plywood type stuff might do the trick. I can't think what it's called, darn it, but you use it to back bookshelves and dressers and the like. Home Depot or Lowes sells it in 4'x8' sheets, and they'll cut it in two for you- 2'x8'. You could block off the bed that way.


masonite?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Masonite. It is inexpensive and they will cut it to size. I would imagine that it has to be weighted down some how or it will just get pushed aside?


----------

